
Dalek Cryptography: a suite of crypto libs and protocol implementations in Rust - kibwen
https://dalek.rs/
======
kibwen
Original tweet where I found this:
[https://twitter.com/isislovecruft/status/984875244623196160](https://twitter.com/isislovecruft/status/984875244623196160)
. It's new enough that I can't vouch for the implementation, but I still had
to submit this based on how cool the website is. :P

